# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Encodage tabulation horizontal dans un code 128

## pyth38

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

Je cherche maintenant depuis plusieurs jours  intgrer le caractre tabulation d'en un code barre 128 gnr depuis crystal report sans succs.
J'ai essay avec les chr(9), chr(09), chr(105) mais sans succs. en fait des que j'incorpore le chr dans la formule le code barre ne s'affiche pas.
Ci-dessous le code que j'avais rcupr sur le grand zebu je crois pour construire mon code 128.



```

```

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour

essaye de rentrer ce caractre ~009

----------


## pyth38

> bonjour
> 
> essaye de rentrer ce caractre ~009


Bonjour,
j'avais dj essay j'ai oubli de le mentionner. c'est interprt comme une chaine de caractre classique donc ressort ~0009 dans le code barre.

----------


## pyth38

Je me demande si c'est pas la police que j'utilise qui n'est pas capable d'encoder dans le code barre ce caractre.
est-ce que vous avez des conseils pour faire CB128 via crystal ?

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour , une des solutions, c'est d'aller faire un tour sur iDAutomation, il y a toutes les UFL pour gnrer tout type de code barre

----------


## pyth38

Au final via la formule BCSLinearCode128A en combinant avec la police Code128aMHr j'arrive  encoder le char(9), par contre dans le code barre j'ai la valeur qui est affich en-dessous et des "dmos" dans les barres.
Je pense que j'ai la formule car j'avais achet chez barcodesoft de quoi faire du DMC et du QRC. D'ailleurs je n'avais mme pas la police Code128aMHr, que j'ai chopp sur le net...
Est-ce que tu sais s'il y a un moyen de virer ces "dmos"?
sinon au final a fait un code barre trs grand...

----------

